# Check those BACKWATER flows!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,
lol,,, My phone was ringing off the wall yesterday,,, 'lots' of messages!
I even had a NOTE taped to my garage door!!!
(I, was out all day,,, cutting firewood! Oh well,,,, :<(


I posted the whole story last year, about this same time,,,, Same deal, RIGHT NOW.
Those 'backwater' pipes, road crossings,,,,, any type of HOLE that's in a feeder creek, leading to your favorite reservoir,,,, (OR RIVER) SHOULD BE CHECKED RIGHT NOW. Specially after this warmup weekend!
2 of my friends wanted me to join them,,,, THEY filled 2, 5-gallon buckets to the top with perch & crappies, yesterday.
Another guy SAYS he caught a limit of 'nice' crappies, off of a Mosquito dock!????
( I don't totally believe the second 'NICE' story,,,, lol,, because this guy is an OUTLAW! 
He makes fish patties,,, If you know what i mean!? ;>)

The 3rd call, referred to Shanango Creek,,, below the Dam. 
CHECK every downed tree & snag.
Use the smallest minnies you can get,,,, Slip bobber.

Just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome tip... you da Bomb!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> FYI,,,
> lol,,, My phone was ringing off the wall yesterday,,, 'lots' of messages!
> I even had a NOTE taped to my garage door!!!
> (I, was out all day,,, cutting firewood! Oh well,,,, :<(
> ...


Planning on making it a day of it Sunday and totally agree. My brother called me yesterday and started chatting about how it's "that time!" All I know is the next few weeks are going to get interesting


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Been on the phone for 2 HOURS!
IF, I can get two of these ^%$#! chainsaws fixed this am,,,,,,,, I'LL get to go FISHING this afternoon!

Hopefully,,,, again this year, I'll have some pics for youns. ;>)


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I take it your calls were about some biters happening!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ten gallons of desirable Perch and Crappies. Have them go to 
Ladue and clean out some White Perch.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You would need to back a couple tractor trailers down to the ramp and fill them to the brim. Then you'll be half way there..... Maybe


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Are all pipes or outflows created equal, what are the depth and sizes you are referring to.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Are all pipes or outflows created equal, what are the depth and sizes you are referring to.


my fishing experiences have shown that round ones are best. If they have water flowing, even better.

All joking aside, water flowing from shallower areas, or water pulling from the surface v. the bottom of a lake tend to be warmer this time of year and will draw more fish.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

caught in Cuyahoga River next to Route 8 in Cuyahoga Falls.....storm water culvert outlet
Rainbow Trout


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

This makes allot of sense. Are the fish spooky at these locations. Is it more of a live bait kind of thing? Or do artificial baits work better?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

depends on cover available and water clarity. Also, consider the size of the water way. smaller clearer water mean spookier fish. live bait and artificials work. Stick with what you have confidence in.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Turkey Broth Creek that runs into Berlin starts on my property. Lots of small feeder creeks run into it also here. I found a 7 inch crappie one year that some ***** got ahold of about 50 feet from my house. So they do run up the creeks far. Might go check out the deep holes tomorrow! Never thought about it before.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was a kid used to fish Mosquito Creek in Niles where a storm water drain emptied into it after a rain. Fish would just stack up below it.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> Turkey Broth Creek that runs into Berlin starts on my property. Lots of small feeder creeks run into it also here. I found a 7 inch crappie one year that some ***** got ahold of about 50 feet from my house. So they do run up the creeks far. Might go check out the deep holes tomorrow! Never thought about it before.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



View attachment 298007


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a feeling this little cold snap then rebound Sunday is going to make for a glorious day of fishing Sunday! I'm giddy like a little fat kid smelling cake


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure where I should go... i usually go to pymatuning cuz I'm familiar with it. I have no boat so fish the causeway. Thought about trying salt fork or Atwood dams or seneca shoreline.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> I have a feeling this little cold snap then rebound Sunday is going to make for a glorious day of fishing Sunday! I'm giddy like a little fat kid smelling cake


Now you leave me out of this! ( Fat kid smelling cake)


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Now you leave me out of this! ( Fat kid smelling cake)


Sorry I forgot how much you love cake


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I take it your calls were about some biters happening!


Sorry, it took so long to get back,,,,, been busier than busy.

Ya,,,, we have a pretty good network of 'ol-timers, who help each other out. 
when I get a call, & then pass it on to you guys, it's for real. 
BUT, I'm only 'allowed' to tell ya MOST of their story,,,, never exactly WHERE!
Now If I'm the one who actually catches 'em,,,, that's different,,,, I MIGHT tell ya where. ;>)
(If someone 'begs' nicely,,, I'll usually send them a PM & tell 'em to join me,,,, 
specially if they have KIDS,,,,,,,,,,,,, or a HOT RED-HEADED WIFE!!! ;>) lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> This makes allot of sense. *Are the fish spooky at these locations. Is it more of a live bait kind of thing?* Or do artificial baits work better?



I think it's best, after a warming rain runs into the lake. Seems they follow the larger, warmer water flow up into the backwaters more,,,, &, there's usually thousands coming through those pipes with the slightly darker colored rain water,,, there's SO MANY at one time,,, if we STOMP on the pipe & spook 'em, they actually make a wake! 
What's really cool, is when a slew comes through the pipes, & there's a pike or huge bass in the grass waiting for them! We'll see Hundreds going aerial, at one time. 
*THEN, just like Erie, 'FOLLOW THE BIRDS'! The birds actually show us how far up creek they are!*
Many times, all we would have to do is drive down the road, & look for the diving gulls, the circling buzzards, & the FAMILY of roosting eagles! (lol,,, now, that's almost TOO much info!? ;>)
I wish I could get a camera shot, to show ya. 

Bait
3 of my friends are cheaper than me! They won't buy minnies. They WILL buy maggots,,,, 
they put one maggot on a super-small hair jig,,,, usually below a slip bobber. Jerk & stop retrieve, through/ OVER & around the grass, weeds & sticks.
I'll START with a fathead on a #6 silver long shank hook, 1' below a slip,,,, & then, when the catching starts, go to a small chunk of cut-bait skin. Those W-Y perch can't get it off of the hook! I'll end up catching 3 fish to their one!!!! I lol while watching those 'ol FARTS fumbling around with a pair of needle nose pliers needed to remove their small ingested jig,,,, & that PITA maggot container! ;>)

Well,,,, I can't describe 'stuff' any better than that.
IF, I can find a flip'n exhaust gasket for my 365 Husq saw, & get some wood cut up today,,,,
I'll be out 'there', ALL DAY tomorrow! Should be perfect.

Oh ya,,,, I checked my minnie traps yesterday am,,,, way-way up creek. it was FULL of chubs!
Game on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Matticito,,,,,,, You mentioned 'Pymi'. I'll send you a PM.

Shore Warrior,,,,, 'Way-Way' up creek, the 'holes', grass & brush. 
& Drop those minnow traps in, all night.

Gotta GO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Lord doboy your friends won't even spend 2.50$ for a dozen minnows! It cost more to drive to the lake I buy 3 dozen at least every time. You never know how good it will be and gotta support the bait shops


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

How do you cast into a drain pipe? Just curious....
--guess you'll just have to "show" me first hand!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't wait to get out today. Anybody else going?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I will be heading somewhere this afternoon. Went to LaDue yesterday around 4 to cast for Pikeand there were 10 people fishing crappie at the backwaters. Saw 1 tiny crappie caught. No Pike. Water was the clearest I have ever seen it. 5 ft down I could see bottom. Good luck today


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*THE END OF THE STORY!*

Hey Chris, Matt.
I got to the pipe around noon Yesterday,,, Just to see. I didn't think that anything would be going through. It was No-where near as WARM as they said it SHOULD BE!
Same Deal, Slip-bobber, cut-bait set 2' down to start, casting around the stick-ups,,,,, nothing for the first 15 min. Then I lost 2 nice crappies on the way in. Then the perch started. The more the wind died down, the more the SUN tried to poke through the more they hit! Ya!
1 hour into it, I started keeping the 7"-10"ers. 
I called Joe when I started to get a fish every cast.
lol,,,, it only took Joe 15 min to show up,,,,, & IT WAS ON! * I cut up 2 fatheads *for poor-ol handicapped joe,,,,, helped him safely get in his chair & showed him where to cast, & he had a ball.

5 hrs later,,,,, I HAD ENOUGH,,, Joe was still going strong! (he woulda fished till dark!)
I'd guess, that we landed over 120 fish. 95% perch,,,, 'cupla gills, 'cupla small skinny specks.
We kept about 40 nice perch for Joe.
Turned out that Every perch that we kept was female, & BLOATED FAT with huge eggs sacks,,, that was OK with Joe, he'll fry them up too!. 
The smaller perch were actually dripping eggs,,, 
WE DIDN'T HAVE ONE MALE!???

*
'set-the-drag',,, "gotta support the bait shops".*

You cracked me up with that comment!!! ;>)
EVIDENTLY, you didn't have an 'ol Slovak/ Hungarian Grandma living with you, when you were young!? SHE showed US, how to LIVE WITHOUT MONEY! We were not allowed to WASTE ANYTHING! That Thanksgiving turkey carcass, WILL BE next weeks soup! ;>)

You guys may find this hard to believe,,,, but Joe & I caught every one of those fish with 5 DEAD FATHEADS & two small pieces of perch cut-bait. I surgically CUT UP those 5 fatheads into 20-25 1/4" pieces,,,, we carefully placed each piece on a #6-#8 long shank. (maggot size!)
NO PROBLEM, catching 10 perch on each piece!!!

*GRANDMA, is SMILIN'!* 

CJ,, When the wind quits,,, the fish come through in hordes.

Someone asked for a picture,,,,, LMBO,,,, here it is;
See those 2 stick-ups? Right in the middle,,, That's the spot!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> I will be heading somewhere this afternoon. Went to LaDue yesterday around 4 to cast for Pikeand there were 10 people fishing crappie at the backwaters. Saw 1 tiny crappie caught. No Pike. Water was the clearest I have ever seen it. 5 ft down I could see bottom. Good luck today


I went on the south end yesterday afternoon and popped around I didn't get a bite till dusk still a little cold I was getting 42 water temp. Going to try this week probably Wed or Thursday hopefully it picks up caught 8 or so only kept 4 the rest were dinks


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I fished close to 2 hours, not a bite, got bored and grabbed a burrito for lunch in painseville.


----------

